# Wild camping database



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Been away for a while. In France I used my tablet to search for places to stay. Whe I brought up the database instead of the European map for me to chose country etc. it gave a list of towns alphabetically with no indication of country or area. Is this me or has something changed as it was about as much use as a chocolate tea pot [or is it a bull needing a bra   ]


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Blaine,
Do you mean the MHF Campsites database? If so this has always required you to be online in order to see the maps. If you didn't have an online connection while you were in France that that would explain why you were presented with a list instead of seeing the map.
Bill


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

No Bill it was the wild camping database, I was on line in good old MacDonald's. Just tried it again and it doesn't appear to be available at present.


----------

